
It is easy to build $1-2M SaaS company - shubhamjain
http://christophjanz.blogspot.com/2016/02/thats-nice-little-1-2m-saas-company-you.html
======
lubos
Misleading title. Nowhere in the article it says "it's easy".

The article is about how it's more common to see SaaS companies with $1MM+ in
ARR therefore founders shouldn't be thinking investors will be begging them to
take their money.

It's not easy to build a business with $1MM+ in ARR. Competition is fiercer
than ever.

